# FREE Portuguese floor corker no strings



## tonyt (Apr 5, 2014)

I just cleaned out years of clutter in my garage today and decided to offer this red Portuguese floor corker to the first person that PMs me. It's five years old and only needs new nylon iris. Other than that it's great. I will even pay the shipping in U S of A. Yes I know I have posted this in the newbie forum instead of the equipment forum. As Sophie Tucker is believed to have said "money is like manure, if you spread it around it helps little things grow".


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2014)

You are very generous, I hope someone in real need of it comes forward. It's a great corker.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 5, 2014)

Okay it's gone to Hokapsig. Congrats.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 5, 2014)

That's a nice thing to do. I don't need it but will split the shipping with you so whoever gets it, it will only cost you half to ship it.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 5, 2014)

dralarms said:


> That's a nice thing to do. I don't need it but will split the shipping with you so whoever gets it, it will only cost you half to ship it.



Thanks but no need. I ship hundreds of packages each day in my company. I have a great deal with fed-ex.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 5, 2014)

Who can help Bill (Hopaksig) find the replacement iris. See his nice PM note below. I couldn't be happier.

"I'm mentoring a bunch of newbies and this will help with their bottling efforts. I'll be able to spread this around. Thanks and let me send you some $$ for this. Where would one get a replacement iris."

And no you can't help with $$. Helping little things (newbies) grow is enough.


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 5, 2014)

shoot I always just miss the deals! I was just eyeing one of those in the hbs today! then I thought I need a new 5 gal carboy more! Maybe when I get desperate. I still have 2 of the handheld corkers, but I would rather it help out a newbie anyway!


----------



## roger80465 (Apr 6, 2014)

George has them listed at finevinewines.com but also says they are out of stock. Check with him to see if there is a problem getting them or if he is just out.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2014)

I know nothing about this company but they have the iris parts for $17.
https://bellsbeer.com/store/products/Replacement-Plastic-Jaws-For-Portuguese-Corker.html


----------



## Chilled (Apr 6, 2014)

Tony,
You have helped restore my faith in humanity.
Fantastic gesture on your part.
Speaks volumes about what kind of person you are. 

Dave


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2014)

That is a really nice gesture Tonyt and shows the good will winemakers have towards others.

Way back in 2007 another member here (actually the FineVineWines.com forum which this one merged with) by the name of Waldo did the same thing. He turned it into a contest and a bunch of us had a good time with the game he made of it. I had the good fortune of winning the game and corker. Another meber by the name of PWP or the PolishWinePrincess was setting up a winemaking club. I had Waldo ship it to her for use by the club. Anyone wanting a fun read check it out here http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/christmas-contest-22998/index6.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2014)

Thats a great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 6, 2014)

grapeman said:


> Way back in 2007 another member here (actually the FineVineWines.com forum which this one merged with) by the name of Waldo did the same thing.



I miss Waldo, especially around my birthday. What happened to him?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2014)

He's still posting on FB just not on the forums. I miss some of the hillbilly stories he use to write.


----------



## GreginND (Apr 6, 2014)

That's awful nice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2014)

GreginND said:


> That's awful nice.



Liking the new avatar.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 6, 2014)

Dan, I like your new selfie.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 6, 2014)

tonyt said:


> Dan, I like your new selfie.




Yup I was going to say the thing! Except it looks like he's aged a tad!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Yup I was going to say the thing! Except it looks like he's aged a tad!


 
No he just got the camera in focus better.


----------



## knockabout (Apr 6, 2014)

awww tonyt, I don't care what the other folks say about you  ...you're a peach!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 6, 2014)

grapeman said:


> No he just got the camera in focus better.




It's ok - love an old prune lol!


----------



## Scott (Apr 7, 2014)

tonyt said:


> I miss Waldo, especially around my birthday. What happened to him?


 


Yup and PWP always had a nice birthday cake to share.


----------

